# Bush hooking



## aaronmc28 (Oct 4, 2007)

After all the issues we had yesterday with the trot line, I am now looking into bush hooking for catfish. Anyone know a place where I can buy these pre-made or instructions on what I need to make my own? Thanks.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yoyos try them there awesome and cheap http://www.survival-gear.com/yo-yo-fishingreel.htm


----------

